

Ask HN: Two days before 2013, is Google Calendar still misparsing 2013 dates? - WCityMike

Go to Google Calendar's create an appointment screen:<p>https://www.google.com/calendar/render?pli=1<p>In the date field, type "1/1/13". Does it change this to "1/13/2001" for you? Does it change "2/8/13" to "2/13/2008" for you?<p>If others are experiencing this, to whose attention can this be brought, given that we're talking about a date as near as Tuesday, now?<p>If it's just me, can any friendly soul suggest where I might start fixing this?
======
TillE
Yep, reproducible. Quick add parses them correctly though. Eg, "meeting on
1/1/13" gives you an entry on 1 Jan 2013.

~~~
WCityMike
Interestingly enough, it doesn't appear to be showing up in everyone's Google
Calendar ... which would explain why Google seems to be utterly quiet on this
issue. _sigh_

